# doc Xfree

## ScolaBirra

Ciao,

stavo vedendo di ottimizzare xfree per la mia scheda grafica e mi trovo davanti ad un "muro di silenzio"... ovvero documentazione 0. Per esempio dove posso trovare informazioni su cosa fanno i vari moduli extmod, speedo, xtrap, record?

ed ho visto che si puo' ottenere un bel puntatore semplicemente aggiungendo un Xcursor.theme: whiteglass a .Xdefaults . Ma per avere altri "themes" di puntatori? quali altre opzioni sono disponibili?

Ciao

Scola

----------

## shev

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> [...] ed ho visto che si puo' ottenere un bel puntatore semplicemente aggiungendo un Xcursor.theme: whiteglass a .Xdefaults . Ma per avere altri "themes" di puntatori? quali altre opzioni sono disponibili?
> 
> 

 

Ciao.

In un topic passato su questo forum qualche tempo fa si parlava anche dei cursori e dei temi per il puntatore del mouse in X, se può interessarti il nome del topic era "Problematiche un po' qua e un po' la" di d3vah. Un'occhiata può essere utile. C'era anche un link per scaricarsi qualche tema aggiuntivo se non ricordo male.

Shev

----------

## cerri

Che sk grafica?

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che sk grafica?

 

Ati Rage 128 Ultra

Ciao

Scola

----------

## cerri

http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php

http://www.xfree.org/current/radeon.4.html se utilizzi il driver radeon di cui sopra per la tua sk altrimenti

http://www.xfree.org/current/r128.4.html

----------

